# Kill counter 001 - pigeon



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Limestone gravel approx 3/4 inch or so, pigeon on the electricity cable. I thought I got a headshot, but on close inspection noticed it got hit somewhere on the neck.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Crazy that you shoot that close to other houses!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

It took me a long time to find a long empty alley. The picture is just for approximation, shot is made in the back alley. Didnt have a camera when I took the shot and the picture is just for the approx estimation of how tall is the electric cable. No worries flyers could have landed safely on an empty field.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh i see. Nice shot!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Wow awesome shot Kobe, good kill and beautiful pics. That's a nice pigeon, I'd love to get some. But I'd have to go to town where they congregate in back alleys. There's a pretty decent number of them ripe for the picking. I prefer .38 leadshots, as these are less likely cause damage to property, nor do they attract unwanted attention.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

nicely done


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice shot!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Feral pegeons are a pest. Great shooting. Get them all down. Saludos







.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice kill Kobe23,

Tell me what kind of rubberbands are on your catty?

Nico


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting kobe, are thoes Sterling Alliance 107's on your SS?
Philly


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

#108 I think, don't know what brand but sure not Alliance. Hahaha...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Nice kill pal; I would like to know how heavy those stones are, I've never tried them.


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

nice shot mate


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shot!

I have a question about your slingshot setup. You appear to have paracord loops attached to the forks with rubber bands. Then you have your flatbands attached to the loops, again with rubber bands. Is there any reason you did not just attach the bands directly to the forks?

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Charles said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> I have a question about your slingshot setup. You appear to have paracord loops attached to the forks with rubber bands. Then you have your flatbands attached to the loops, again with rubber bands. Is there any reason you did not just attach the bands directly to the forks?
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


Charles, I have a natural with leather tabs and flatbands that shoots very well for me. I originally wanted to use chains on it but failed to make a good set and gave up. The flatbands where then added and it shoots very similar to OTT set up. The only advantage I have found is that it is much quieter than OTT a definate plus when hunting. I have taken a lot of game with it over the last year, one of my favorite SS.
Philly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for that information, Philly. And I suppose that those leather tabs help keep the bands from abrading across the tops of the forks. Anyway ... I was just wondering.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well... depends on shooter's preference... took me time to come up with this variation of tabs, I see many advantages but not all shooters might like it. Easy to attach any bands I would say.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Proving rocks can be just as deadly as anything!


----------

